

Ask HN: Best place(s) to find datasets to practice ML and DM? - schtog

Anyone know of good websites with collections of datasets that are good for practicing datamining and machine learning?<p>The netflix prize, www.netflixprize.com is one obvious one, but only 1 set.<p>Project Gutenberg is another where you can get large amounts of text.
http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page<p>Datasets for medicin would be greatly appreciated.
======
kobs
<http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/sherstov/pdmc/>

------
ryanwaggoner
Would freebase work for what you need?

